# Kirby Smart to UGA.



## Todd Coleman (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a done deal. 1.2 mil a year. Very good source confirmed.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 18, 2009)

I sure hope thats true!!!


----------



## Todd Coleman (Dec 18, 2009)

It came from Mr.Nalley in Atlanta.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 18, 2009)

My brother works for the Athletic Dept....I just sent him a text...Waiting for confirmation......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't see them payin that much for a DC. Not that I don't hope it's true.


----------



## Buck (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmmmm....  No one else is reporting it...


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 18, 2009)

Todd Coleman said:


> It's a done deal. 1.2 mil a year. Very good source confirmed.


 
Wheres your link dude?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 18, 2009)

If true atleast he has running water now.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 18, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Link???  It was posted on GON man............isn't that enough...


 
Yeah, my uncles cousins next door neighboor's plumber told me......


----------



## bullgator (Dec 18, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Yeah, my uncles cousins next door neighboor's plumber told me......



I know him.....nice guy.


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 18, 2009)

Good plumber too


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 18, 2009)

1.2 mil for a DC?

I hope not.


----------



## Buck (Dec 18, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I know him.....nice guy.



Has he ever been known to stretch the truth?


----------



## Todd Coleman (Dec 18, 2009)

If anyone else knows Mr.Nalley, and knows the $$$ that comes from him to UGA knows that he has friends in high places


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Woody's never ceases to amaze me.  I believe it....just don't know why "Mr. Nalley" wouldn't keep a lid on it.  I wouldn't want to be known as the guy who spilled the beans prematurely.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2009)

As most of us Bammers have said, if it's a matter of money, I'm sure the Tide would match it.


----------



## Todd Coleman (Dec 18, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Woody's never ceases to amaze me.  I believe it....just don't know why "Mr. Nalley" wouldn't keep a lid on it.  I wouldn't want to be known as the guy who spilled the beans prematurely.



The lid will be off real soon.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Todd Coleman said:


> The lid will be off real soon.



cool by me...thanks.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see a formal report and news conference.  Until then I will just hope it is true.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 18, 2009)

No way this has any legs with Tide getting ready to play for a MNC. Saban's head would explode !!


----------



## lab (Dec 18, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> No way this has any legs with Tide getting ready to play for a MNC. Saban's head would explode !!



I would like to see that happen.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 18, 2009)

I hope it's true . Good hire for the Dawgs . I've got a darn funny high school story about Kirby and some of us Cairo boys .


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 18, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> My brother works for the Athletic Dept....I just sent him a text...Waiting for confirmation......



He knows nothing about it....


----------



## cball917 (Dec 18, 2009)

i played for kirby's dad in high school and at one time he was the 2nd highest paid high school coach in state of ga


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 18, 2009)

I confirmed it.  I go to Prince Avenue Baptist and asked CMR at our special Friday night vigil that was held tonight.

When I asked him, his response was "No comment" but he winked at me when he said it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 18, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> He knows nothing about it....


 
Figured.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 18, 2009)

No way is uga paying that kind of money for a DC.   If they are he has been promised CMR's job if they have a bad year.

That is "coach in waiting" money right there.


Kirby is a FOOL to take that kind of demotion from a perennial power to a 2nd rate SEC team.  More money or not.... it is not a lateral move.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> No way is uga paying that kind of money for a DC.   If they are he has been promised CMR's job if they have a bad year.
> 
> That is "coach in waiting" money right there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee (Dec 18, 2009)

I was halfway listening to 680 today and I thought they said Smart had signed an extension at Bama.  Maybe I heard it wrong or maybe someone got it wrong.  That is a lot to pay a D coordinator.


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Dec 18, 2009)

Some friends of mine and I talked to Kirby last week at the dome.  Kirby still has alot of friends in Valdosta, and speaking as one, unfortunately I will have to say "Dont Count On Him Coming To UGA."


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 18, 2009)

*Careful and cautious*

I can't find anything to support or reject this. 

I have been saying this all along, Mark Richt is going to play this DC hire very close to the chest. 

Bottomline: We won't know anything until Mark Richt announces the new DC. Don't expect the news to come anytime soon. It would jeopardize the deal (if any) has been made by Richt.

Lesson learned: Richt didn't like how Willie and Co. news was leaked, but it revealed who is selling news at Butts-Mehre. That leak will not happen again.

We will just have to wait this one out.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 18, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Im not saying it does but IT COULD BE....Georgia don't give a rats butt what bama is about to do...they are looking for their man. Re. Miss. State hiring our offensive coordinator last year before the championship game. Now he stayed around to coach but double dipped doing both jobs....



Big difference between going from OC to HC than DC to DC. Kirby's looking for a HC in his near future !!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 18, 2009)

i don't know if it's true or not, but did you hear it from nalley's mouth?  $1.2 mil to be the dc seems to be a stretch, regardless of who the dc is.  if we were willing to offer ks that amount of money, then i'm sure we would have gone after foster for something in that neighborhood too.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 18, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> No way is uga paying that kind of money for a DC.   If they are he has been promised CMR's job if they have a bad year.
> 
> That is "coach in waiting" money right there.
> 
> ...



Thats what was I  thinking. Muschamp don't even make that much money. 1.2M would make Smart the highest paid coordinator in college football along with M.Kiffin .


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 19, 2009)

Smart and CMR do not get along, so if he does go it could cause turmoil which is not good, and that is a fact, they have had bad blood since some recruiting issues in the past! But I will call a guy that Smart ate dinner with last week and see what he got out of him, because money does talk, if he goes I wish him luck but do not see it happening at this point in time. If he does go believe me Saban can replace him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> As most of us Bammers have said, if it's a matter of money, I'm sure the Tide would match it.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Smart and CMR do not get along, so if he does go it could cause turmoil which is not good, and that is a fact, they have had bad blood since some recruiting issues in the past! But I will call a guy that Smart ate dinner with last week and see what he got out of him, because money does talk, if he goes I wish him luck but do not see it happening at this point in time. If he does go believe me Saban can replace him.


 
Perhaps Mr. Nalley isn't telling the whole story. As I stated before, there is no love lost between Evans and Richt, and I also stated the only way that Smart would leave Bama for UGA was to take the HC position. So 1.2 might be grossly under what the actual figure is if this has happened, however, I think it is nothing more than ambitious rumors. Alabama could match 1.2 for the DC position with very little effort. Heck, Smart will make that much this year there including Championship bonuses.

I'm sure if/when a story confirming any move by Smart hits the press Accubomb will be the first to let us know, and provide a link..


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Perhaps Mr. Nalley isn't telling the whole story. As I stated before, there is no love lost between Evans and Richt, and I also stated the only way that Smart would leave Bama for UGA was to take the HC position. So 1.2 might be grossly under what the actual figure is if this has happened, however, I think it is nothing more than ambitious rumors. Alabama could match 1.2 for the DC position with very little effort. Heck, Smart will make that much this year there including Championship bonuses.
> 
> I'm sure if/when a story confirming any move by Smart hits the press Accubomb will be the first to let us know, and provide a link..



300shortmag, cmr and smart get a long fine.  the issue that smart had was with garner and yes, it had to do with going head to head in recruiting.  that being said, from what i have been told, that is water under the bridge.  and to that point, there is no guarantee that garner with be in athens next year.  if you have read any of his comments, he sticks with this simple statement (regarding if he is looking around), "all i'm focussed on is the bowl game".  that doesn't sound like the comments from someone who is 100% coming back, does it?

but to sparky's point, we have no clue if kirby will leave to take another position or not.  personally, i don't see him leaving bama.  but the $1.2 million number is not even close to what ks will get if bama wins the championship game.  i think saban will get a $400,000 bonus and there is no way that they will give smart more money then ns, as a bonus.  i would say that smart will make no more then $600,000 (total, salary included), if bama wins the bowl.

if smart does come to uga, it will not be as the head coach either.  if smart comes to uga, it will be as the dc and nothing more.  i certainly hope they wouldn't entertain the idea of hc in waiting.  that is the dumbest idea i can think of.  

even if uga offered $1.2 mil, which i do not think they would consider, i also don't think bama would match it.  i can't imagine any school offering a coordinator that much money.  uga has been paying cwm less then $400,000 per year.  smart, nor any other dc, is worth that kind of money in the eyes of uga.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> 300shortmag, cmr and smart get a long fine.  the issue that smart had was with garner and yes, it had to do with going head to head in recruiting.  that being said, from what i have been told, that is water under the bridge.  and to that point, there is no guarantee that garner with be in athens next year.  if you have read any of his comments, he sticks with this simple statement (regarding if he is looking around), "all i'm focussed on is the bowl game".  that doesn't sound like the comments from someone who is 100% coming back, does it?
> 
> but to sparky's point, we have no clue if kirby will leave to take another position or not.  personally, i don't see him leaving bama.  but the $1.2 million number is not even close to what ks will get if bama wins the championship game.  i think saban will get a $400,000 bonus and there is no way that they will give smart more money then ns, as a bonus.  i would say that smart will make no more then $600,000 (total, salary included), if bama wins the bowl.
> 
> ...



The only way Smart comes back to UGA is just how bad he wants to come home. Bama can match anyhing UGA could offer im sure. I personally think 1.2 mil. is way off target. This is nothing more than a good ol rumor. Us UGA fans could only hope its true. Even if this is true I doubt its for 1.2 mil. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> The only way Smart comes back to UGA is just how bad he wants to come home. Bama can match anyhing UGA could offer im sure. I personally think 1.2 mil. is way off target. This is nothing more than a good ol rumor. Us UGA fans could only hope its true. Even if this is true I doubt its for 1.2 mil. Go Dawgs!



i agree.  i don't think it's an issue of IF bama could match the number, i just don't think that number is one that uga would offer, or one that bama would choose to match.  i know we said we would pay more for a dc this go round, but i don't see evans being willing to fork out almost 3 times more then we were paying cwm.  and as i stated previously, if we were willing to offer anywhere close to that figure to smart, then we would have been willing to do the same to foster, a dc that has a long proven track record.  and i'm still not convinced that smart is the answer.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree.  i don't think it's an issue of IF bama could match the number, i just don't think that number is one that uga would offer, or one that bama would choose to match.  and i'm still not convinced that smart is the answer.



 Me neither!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey tjl dude, how is UGA a demotion and how is Bama a "perennial" power. UGA won the SEC just 2 years ago and we've fallen that far? UGA will do whatever it has to do to get back in the hunt and the Canes are gonna be stuck in the SORRY ACC scrounging for crumbs!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 19, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey tjl dude, how is UGA a demotion and how is Bama a "perennial" power. UGA won the SEC just 2 years ago and we've fallen that far? UGA will do whatever it has to do to get back in the hunt and the Canes are gonna be stuck in the SORRY ACC scrounging for crumbs!



I found that comment to be inappropriate as well /Sugar Hill.  Im not comparing the two but by no way is Bama a Perennial power..  Only this year, so far..


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> 1.2 mil for a DC?
> 
> I hope not.



Head Coach in WAITING


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Head Coach in WAITING



will not happen.  i don't think kirby's resume warrants the hc in waiting title.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> will not happen. i don't think kirby's resume warrants the hc in waiting title.


 
And Richts did?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 19, 2009)

This one has potential, it's right there on the verge now. Just waiting on other key members of the forum to join before turning into a 3 pager.


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Exactly.



Bama will not pay $1.2 mill for a DC. Not because they can't, but because they have SABAN, a D genious.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> And Richts did?



Ahh yes.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> And Richts did?



absolutely richt deserved the hc job.  cmr also didn't have the hc in waiting title either.  he went from being a proven oc, to being the hc.  how long has smart been a dc, 2 years or so?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 19, 2009)

Guys as I hinted in a earlier post Kirby would be foolish not to take the job if offered. His way of living changing would be enough to make the move. Having power, water and sanitation is a plus for UGA.


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2009)

$1.2 mill could be for a 2 year contract. That may be how long they have given CMR to right the UGA ship, I do not know. I would like to see him stay, but either way, I am sure there are coaches that would jump on the opportunity to come to Bama.

We will just have to wait and see, just like we are having to do with the NCAA INVESTIGATION of the Vols.


That ought to get us to 3 pages


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh what the heck, lets just go all out. Comparing program potential to program potential, the school that has the most potential for growth, recruiting under a new regime and advancing the man's career is Florida State. To go to UGA would be to step down a notch in terms of what Smart would have to work with under a HC's style umbrella. Richt has peaked, period and any new coaches going to work under him will be taking the risk of their career going down with the ship over the next few years. Conversely, a move to Fla. St. and a brand new program and HC is only a massive dose of potential.

There, if Smart is going to leave, which I doubt, I would be surprised if UGA were his pick.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Oh what the heck, lets just go all out. Comparing program potential to program potential, the school that has the most potential for growth, recruiting under a new regime and advancing the man's career is Florida State. To go to UGA would be to step down a notch in terms of what Smart would have to work with under a HC's style umbrella. Richt has peaked, period and any new coaches going to work under him will be taking the risk of their career going down with the ship over the next few years. Conversely, a move to Fla. St. and a brand new program and HC is only a massive dose of potential.
> 
> There, if Smart is going to leave, which I doubt, I would be surprised if UGA were his pick.



fsu already has a new dc.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 19, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey tjl dude, how is UGA a demotion and how is Bama a "perennial" power. UGA won the SEC just 2 years ago and we've fallen that far? UGA will do whatever it has to do to get back in the hunt and the Canes are gonna be stuck in the SORRY ACC scrounging for crumbs!



You want the can of worms...  settle in and getcha sum.

First off...  What do my Canes have to do with any of this?  Feeling threatened?  Deflect much?

What has UGA won in the past 30yrs?  Some conference titles?  Conference titles are for recruiting and tee shirt sales.  NATIONAL titles make a program. You don't see me running around yelling about all the Big East titles UM won do you? THE Title is the only one that matters.  When is the last time UGA even went to the game to play for one of those?

Ala. is a poised at the top of the game.. literally.  What is Uga's average FINISHING ranking?

Ala. is returning almost everyone next year...and recruiting neck and neck with Uf and the big boys of the country.  Uga has an unproven qb, a rb by committee, and a hc getting warmer on the hot seat with every AVERAGE season that he has.

Ala. is COMMITTED to winning...no matter what.  Uga has no where near the boosters that Ala. has and as per stated in this thread...not afraid to open the check book. Bud Foster would have left for the right amount of money.  Uga got outbid...simple as that.

UGA is right there with the Arkansas's and Auburn's of the SEC.  They hoot and hollar about being in the big bad SEC but they are middle/top half of the pack almost every single year.  Every now and then even a blind dog finds a bone and wins one so hang your hat on next year....just like you said last year....and the year before that...and...you get the picture.

Mediocrity is a hard pill to swallow.  Grab a cold Natty light and chug it down because that is the only thing that will cure the truth....because it hurts.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Ala. is a poised at the top of the game.. literally.  What is Uga's average FINISHING ranking?



under cmr, it is # 10.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Oh what the heck, lets just go all out. Comparing program potential to program potential, the school that has the most potential for growth, recruiting under a new regime and advancing the man's career is Florida State. To go to UGA would be to step down a notch in terms of what Smart would have to work with under a HC's style umbrella. Richt has peaked, period and any new coaches going to work under him will be taking the risk of their career going down with the ship over the next few years. Conversely, a move to Fla. St. and a brand new program and HC is only a massive dose of potential.
> 
> There, if Smart is going to leave, which I doubt, I would be surprised if UGA were his pick.



Peaked? I hear ya sparky A smart leader[HC] is only as good as the people he surrounds himself with. The only thing CMR is guilty of is being loyal to his friends. CMR is smart man and knows he is only as good as the people that will surround him. Thus Willie and the rest of his buds sent packing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> fsu already has a new dc.


 
Yes, I read that and have a very hard time believing that they think they can have a successful program with Stoops on the team. It ain't over til the fat lady sings.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> It ain't over til the fat lady sings.



what does that mean?  are you saying that you think that fsu would drop stoops for smart???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Peaked? I hear ya sparky A smart leader[HC] is only as good as the people he surrounds himself with. The only thing CMR is guilty of is being loyal to his friends. CMR is smart man and knows he is only as good as the people that will surround him. Thus Willie and the rest of his buds sent packing.


 
Yes, when the AD has a private meeting with the HC and tells him that it's his job or the DC's job that decision becomes easier to make. A smart coach makes that decision before it is drawn in crayon for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> what does that mean? are you saying that you think that fsu would drop stoops for smart???


 
Not this year, but then I don't think Smart will leave Bama this year either. However one season with MS and JF will be ready to hire the cream of the crop and drop Stoops like a hot potato.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Yes, when the AD has a private meeting with the HC and tells him that it's his job or the DC's job that decision becomes easier to make. A smart coach makes that decision before it is drawn in crayon for him.



CMR wants to win. He did what was best for the program and him. He didnt need the AD to tell him what he needed to do. He just needed the AD for his budget on his new hire!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Yes, when the AD has a private meeting with the HC and tells him that it's his job or the DC's job that decision becomes easier to make. A smart coach makes that decision before it is drawn in crayon for him.



actually, the ad didn't say that.  he said that it's cmr's role to deal with the assistants and it's his (evans) job to deal with the head coaches.  he also went on to say that any decision involving a new dc would be on cmr.  i think what he meant was that if richt kept cwm and we had a poor defense next year, then cmr would be on the hot seat.  cmr did not have his hand forced on this.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Not this year, but then I don't think Smart will leave Bama this year either. However one season with MS and JF will be ready to hire the cream of the crop and drop Stoops like a hot potato.



so you're saying he will go after muschamp?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> actually, the ad didn't say that. he said that it's cmr's role to deal with the assistants and it's his (evans) job to deal with the head coaches. he also went on to say that any decision involving a new dc would be on cmr. i think what he meant was that if richt kept cwm and we had a poor defense next year, then cmr would be on the hot seat. cmr did not have his hand forced on this.


 

Glad you sat in on that meeting between Richt and Evans to clear that up for us.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Glad you sat in on that meeting between Richt and Evans to clear that up for us.



yes, were we sitting across the table from each other?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> yes, were we sitting across the table from each other?


 
I thought you looked familiar.















Bare with me, we are almost to pg. 3...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 19, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> You want the can of worms...  settle in and getcha sum.
> 
> First off...  What do my Canes have to do with any of this?  Feeling threatened?  Deflect much?
> 
> ...




ouch !!!!!!! 

I do disagree on Foster, he ain't leaving VT. He knows he's the head man when Beamer retires. That was to get him a pay raise.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

Are we at page 3 yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Are we at page 3 yet?


 
Not yet, but I'm trying dangit. A few more tlj posts and we'll be there. I especially liked that "mediocrity" remark of his. You have to admit, it had a certain sting to it...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> ouch !!!!!!!
> 
> I do disagree on Foster, he ain't leaving VT. He knows he's the head man when Beamer retires. That was to get him a pay raise.



only problem with the rant above and the talk of mediocrity, is that uga (under cmr) has won 3 sec east division titles and 2 sec championships.  sounds like more then just a blind dog finding a bone every now and then.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky, Richt was Bobby Bowden's OC and top recruiter for 10 or 12 years so yeah he was qualified.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> only problem with the rant above and the talk of mediocrity, is that uga (under cmr) has won 3 sec east division titles and 2 sec championships. sounds like more then just a blind dog finding a bone every now and then.


 
Woopy,,,,,,,,,,we have had more division championships revoked from us by the NCAA than Richt has won....

ROLL TIDE


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Not yet, but I'm trying dangit. A few more tlj posts and we'll be there. I especially liked that "mediocrity" remark of his. You have to admit, it had a certain sting to it...



an average finish of #10 is not what i would call mediocrity.  so there was no sting to the comments made, just more laughable then anything else.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Woopy,,,,,,,,,,we have had more division championships revoked from us by the NCAA than Richt has won....
> 
> ROLL TIDE



and how long has cmr been at uga?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> an average finish of #10 is not what i would call mediocrity. so there was no sting to the comments made, just more laughable then anything else.


 
I would call consistantly ending up #10 pretty average. Perhaps that is the difference between Bama boosters and UGA boosters.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> only problem with the rant above and the talk of mediocrity, is that uga (under cmr) has won 3 sec east division titles and 2 sec championships.  sounds like more then just a blind dog finding a bone every now and then.



I agree Rex but that post was still funny.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 19, 2009)

TJL, I've got the can opener, We have EVERYTHING Bama has! Just not the INSANE fans who shoot opposing fans to death(couple of years ago, it was LSU fans who caught the cap).If we were satisfied with mediocrity, those coaches would still be here. You'll see my man. Oh yeah btw, Arkansas has more money than the ALL of the western teams  combined so watch out for them dude.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> I would call consistantly ending up #10 pretty average. Perhaps that is the difference between Bama boosters and UGA boosters.



then bama has been well below average since cmr has been in athens.  not too long ago and bama had a whopping 4-9 record.  when was that, 2003?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> TJL, I've got the can opener, *We have EVERYTHING Bama has*! Just not the INSANE fans who shoot opposing fans to death(couple of years ago, it was LSU fans who caught the cap).If we were satisfied with mediocrity, those coaches would still be here. You'll see my man. Oh yeah btw, Arkansas has more money than the ALL of the western teams combined so watch out for them dude.


 


Don't give up your day job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> then bama has been well below average since cmr has been in athens. not too long ago and bama had a whopping 4-9 record. when was that, 2003?


 
Not under the same coach for nearly a decade..


----------



## maker4life (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> And Richts did?



Well he did engineer two national championship winning offenses . I guees that would look ok on a resume .


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Not under the same coach for nearly a decade..



difference is, we will have had the same coach for a decade.  i do not think you guys will be able to say the same.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2009)

just a few more to page 3........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> difference is, we will have had the same coach for a decade. i do not think you guys will be able to say the same.


 
Touche'


Are we there yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Well he did engineer two national championship winning offenses . I guees that would look ok on a resume .


 
I missed something, when did richt engineer the two national championship winning offenses?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> I missed something, when did richt engineer the two national championship winning offenses?



Florida State


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

This should put us to page 3


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Florida State


 

Oh yeah, that team who's HC peaked years ago. I see a pattern developing...


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2009)

just a scooch more.........


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

Are we there yet?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Are we there yet?



Yes we are


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 19, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> You want the can of worms...  settle in and getcha sum.
> 
> First off...  What do my Canes have to do with any of this?  Feeling threatened?  Deflect much?
> 
> ...




Im not taking up for Georgia in any means but I found this interesting.  Taken off the ESPN site.  And I will disagree with you that the only thing that matters is the National Championship.  Not just because my team does not have one recently but because it is so subjective..


http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/7428/ranking-the-sec-progams-this-decade

Bama is also 0-2 in BCS bowl games.   Not that impressive.  Im not dumping on them, just stating that you may have overstated their relevance due to the recent uproar.  If you are going by "recent" events, you may way to evaluate "The U's" recent track record. Though great in the 90's, they have not been good in the 2000's.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 19, 2009)

Kinda fizzled out. The thread is awarded no points and just a victim of bad timing.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2009)

just needs a little push..........


----------



## topcat (Dec 19, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> You want the can of worms...  settle in and getcha sum.
> 
> First off...  What do my Canes have to do with any of this?  Feeling threatened?  Deflect much?
> 
> ...





Sugar HillDawg said:


> TJL, I've got the can opener, We have EVERYTHING Bama has! Just not the INSANE fans who shoot opposing fans to death(couple of years ago, it was LSU fans who caught the cap).If we were satisfied with mediocrity, those coaches would still be here. You'll see my man. Oh yeah btw, Arkansas has more money than the ALL of the western teams  combined so watch out for them dude.



Yes... you win tjl1338...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2009)

Is this the Sports forum drivel thread?


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Dec 19, 2009)

I retract my statement for now, just recieved new info.  Wait for bowl games to end!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Topcat, I guess if a guy writes more, he wins right? Brevity is the soul of wit!TLJ could've written the same drivel about the team he pulls for unless it's Florida.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

GeorgeWBush said:


> I retract my statement for now, just recieved new info.  Wait for bowl games to end!



We will wait then


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

i do not expect to hear anything until after the bowls either.  dead period is just around the corner and it would make no sense to do something (at this point) and just let whatever coach we are eyeing, to focus on their game.  seeing how it seems cmr is targeting that early january date, makes me think diaz is not the guy we are targeting and will either be a coach who is in a decent bowl, or an nfl assistant that will know about his teams playoff hopes.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Bama will not pay $1.2 mill for a DC. Not because they can't, but because they have SABAN, a D genious.



Exactly, if UGA offered him that they are nuts, but let him go back to his school if he so chooses, do not need him if his heart is else where. As i said earlier he is easily replaced. Hope he stays with Saban but not going to lose any sleep if he leaves, UGA will not get over the hump until CMR is gone, that has been proven for what 9 years now or is it 10. There will be an official anouncement after NC game, so take what you want from that, Rumors will be rampant until then, I just hope it does not cause Bama to get distracted before NC game, I do not see this staying out of the media until Jan 7th, too many Big Cats involved in this and rumors are flying everywhere! UGA may get their man!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 19, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Woopy,,,,,,,,,,we have had more division championships revoked from us by the NCAA than Richt has won....
> 
> ROLL TIDE


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 19, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Well he did engineer two national championship winning offenses . I guees that would look ok on a resume .



Don't forget about being Preseason Chumps too !!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 19, 2009)

idjits....


----------



## tcward (Dec 19, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Don't forget about being Preseason Chumps too !!



Chumps STILL OWN techie!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

tcward said:


> Chumps STILL OWN techie!



And  it kills him that a middle of the road SEC team like UGA owns them! <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> And  it kills him that a middle of the road SEC team like UGA owns them! <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



That never gets old...  Go Dawgs.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> And  it kills him that a middle of the road SEC team like UGA owns them! <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



One more time just because....


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2009)

GeorgeWBush said:


> I retract my statement for now, just recieved new info.  Wait for bowl games to end!



U better ... crow ain't as tasty as advertised!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2009)

Buncha bama boys in here with their egos unchecked.  Biggest difference between UGA and Alabama is a couple hundred IQ points.  Ya'll are up right now, but don't get too used to the air up there.  You still got to win the bowl game.  How did that work out last year?  Seems UGA has the edge on you boys.  

Don't know for sure if Kirby is coming, but he would a lucky man to come to UGA.  He would then be his own man and get credit for his work, rather than being Saban the "D" genius's boy.  You bama boy seem to forget, he is a UGA man! 

With the right DC, we will see who is the BIG DAWG of the SEC.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 19, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Buncha bama boys in here with their egos unchecked. Biggest difference between UGA and Alabama is a couple hundred IQ points. Ya'll are up right now, but don't get too used to the air up there. You still got to win the bowl game. How did that work out last year? Seems UGA has the edge on you boys.
> 
> Don't know for sure if Kirby is coming, but he would a lucky man to come to UGA. He would then be his own man and get credit for his work, rather than being Saban the "D" genius's boy. You bama boy seem to forget, he is a UGA man!
> 
> With the right DC, we will see who is the BIG DAWG of the SEC. GO DAWGS!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 19, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Buncha bama boys in here with their egos unchecked.  Biggest difference between UGA and Alabama is a couple hundred IQ points.  Ya'll are up right now, but don't get too used to the air up there.  You still got to win the bowl game.  How did that work out last year?  Seems UGA has the edge on you boys.
> 
> Don't know for sure if Kirby is coming, but he would a lucky man to come to UGA.  He would then be his own man and get credit for his work, rather than being Saban the "D" genius's boy.  You bama boy seem to forget, he is a UGA man!
> 
> With the right DC, we will see who is the BIG DAWG of the SEC.  GO DAWGS!



Well, well, well, look who's been drinking the spiked koolaid !!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> And  it kills him that a middle of the road SEC team like UGA owns them! <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



hey joe just because...........


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> only problem with the rant above and the talk of mediocrity, is that uga (under cmr) has won 3 sec east division titles and 2 sec championships.  sounds like more then just a blind dog finding a bone every now and then.



Go back and read what I posted.

Mediocrity is winning CONFERENCE Titles.

Greatness is bringing home the Crystal Football.

Honestly which one of the two teams is headed in the right direction while the other is stuck on average?

When you have to say "maybe next year" every single year it gets harder and harder to say.....and especially harder to hear from an objective non-bias source.

I could care less how the dogs do...matter of fact I root for them once a year against the gates.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2009)

Did anyone notice that powerhouse #2 ACC team's score at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 19, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not taking up for Georgia in any means but I found this interesting.  Taken off the ESPN site.  And I will disagree with you that the only thing that matters is the National Championship.  Not just because my team does not have one recently but because it is so subjective..
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/7428/ranking-the-sec-progams-this-decade
> ...



Once again...not talking about my Canes. I know they are average.  There is a reason Larry Coker's nickname was MediCoker.  The team we fielded in 2001 is arguably the greatest cfb team to ever touch a football field....I'm good for the decade thanks.

40yrs from now the sports articles and history books will not talk about CMR's conference titles...they will talk about his Nat., or lack thereof, Titles.

For now the dog fans will just have to be satisfied with owning Tech....  Maybe next year..


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> When you have to say "maybe next year" every single year it gets harder and harder to say.....and especially harder to hear from an objective non-bias source.



only 1 team a year doesn't say "maybe next year".


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> only 1 team a year doesn't say "maybe next year".


 
Well said.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> only 1 team a year doesn't say "maybe next year".


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, well, well, look who's been drinking the spiked koolaid !!



I think we all know who has been drinking the koolaid Love the avatar by the way!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 19, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> ...  You bama boy seem to forget, he is a UGA man!



...and Richt is a seminole...so what's your point?


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 19, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...and Richt is a seminole...so what's your point?


 
Well said.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...and Richt is a seminole...so what's your point?



actually, richt was a cane, but coached at fsu.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> actually, richt was a cane, but coached at fsu.



And now hes a DGD


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> And now hes a DGD



I sure do hope so because if this turns out to be just a false rumor, the person that started this thing is going to look awful stupid or brilliant whichever way you want to take it....and make a lot of other folks look really silly...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2009)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I sure do hope so because if this turns out to be just a false rumor, the person that started this thing is going to look awful stupid or brilliant whichever way you want to take it....and make a lot of other folks look really silly...



Him being a DGD has nohing to do with him hiring Smart or not. Its just like recruiting until they sign a piece of paper its all just speculation!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I sure do hope so because if this turns out to be just a false rumor, the person that started this thing is going to look awful stupid or brilliant whichever way you want to take it....and make a lot of other folks look really silly...



i see this rumor as no different then the other 20 or so that are out there.  cmr knows (or has a good idea) of who the dc will be.  outside of that, i don't think any boosters have a clue.  and even if one or two did know, they wouldn't be spouting off to a bunch of people about it.  i know nalley has plenty of money, but this story would have sounded a little more believable if it came from leeburn's mouth.  

i'm still waiting to get a response back from the guy who started this thread.  i'd like to know how many people nalley told this to, before he (the thread starter) heard about it.  i'm guessing this isn't first, second or even third hand information.  i don't believe that anyone outside of the direct people involved, know anything about who the new dc is going to be.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Him being a DGD has nohing to do with him hiring Smart or not. Its just like recruiting until they sign a piece of paper its all just speculation!



yep and until i see what kirby can do when he is out from under saban, i will withold from labeling the hire, or non hire of smart, as a great choice, or a bad one.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 19, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> only 1 team a year doesn't say "maybe next year".



But the one in question has said it every year for 30 years.....and most of their fans brag about their team for 9 months a year....especially about the one rival they dominate every year.  They love to hang their hat on that.  "At least we beat Tech." 
Don't talk about their "other" rival that has owned them for the past few years down in Jax...we don't talk about such things around here...

All I'm saying is to have some realistic expectations.  Just because your UGA don't think that every good DC with a pulse is dieing to come coach here and that it is the job to end all jobs.  

Kirby Smart has a pulse...and it will beat in Tuscaloosa until the day someone gives him a head coaching job.
If CMR's not careful Kirby may come home only to help CMR pack his bags.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 20, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> yep and until i see what kirby can do when he is out from under saban, i will withold from labeling the hire, or non hire of smart, as a great choice, or a bad one.



Very good statement.  I am the same way.  I just don't know if he is the man for the job.


----------



## cobb (Dec 20, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> But the one in question has said it every year for 30 years.....and most of their fans brag about their team for 9 months a year....especially about the one rival they dominate every year.  They love to hang their hat on that.  "At least we beat Tech."
> Don't talk about their "other" rival that has owned them for the past few years down in Jax...we don't talk about such things around here...
> 
> All I'm saying is to have some realistic expectations.  Just because your UGA don't think that every good DC with a pulse is dieing to come coach here and that it is the job to end all jobs.
> ...



this is to realistic and way to much common sense- they will not understand.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 20, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Go back and read what I posted.
> 
> Mediocrity is winning CONFERENCE Titles.
> 
> ...



I have to agree.

Look, if Kirby Smart wants to coach at UGA, more power to him.  Saban is a big draw for any up and coming coach and I would imagine that if Smart leaves that Saban will have dozens of resumes to choose from to replace him.  I personally don't want to see him leave and he is more likely to achieve a higher level HC job if he stays.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Dec 20, 2009)

cobb said:


> this is to realistic and way to much common sense- they will not understand.



Too is the word you want to use here.


----------



## cobb (Dec 20, 2009)

nice catch- I thought yall just looked at the pictures...


----------



## cobb (Dec 20, 2009)

or, you all-


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...and Richt is a seminole...so what's your point?



Richt played for Miami ... there is that 100 pt IQ difference again.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 21, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Richt played for Miami ... there is that 100 pt IQ difference again.


Cane, Nole,...what's the difference? Richt ain't no dawg...
Dooley was a tiger, Dye was a dawg,...so please, ol wise one,..'splain your logic with Smart???
Stay out of the mud, it's cold out there, slows your reasoning...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 21, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> I found that comment to be inappropriate as well /Sugar Hill.  Im not comparing the two but by no way is Bama a Perennial power..  Only this year, so far..



I thought they were pretty good last year...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 21, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Buncha bama boys in here with their egos unchecked.  Biggest difference between UGA and Alabama is a couple hundred IQ points.  Ya'll are up right now, but don't get too used to the air up there.  You still got to win the bowl game.  How did that work out last year?  Seems UGA has the edge on you boys.
> Don't know for sure if Kirby is coming, but he would a lucky man to come to UGA.  He would then be his own man and get credit for his work, rather than being Saban the "D" genius's boy.  You bama boy seem to forget, he is a UGA man!
> 
> With the right DC, we will see who is the BIG DAWG of the SEC.  GO DAWGS!



Nothing against most of the Dawg fans but after reading this post I have to respond. First off, for a Dawg fan, that cannot construct a sentence, to talk about IQ's is really over the top and quite comical. 2) What edge does UGA have over Bama? 3) We lost in our last Bowl appearance to a team that finished #2 in the nation and undefeated in a year that your Dawgs were preseason #1 and predicted to win it all. Oh, did I mention that your first loss was to the team that you seem to have the edge on? Time to wipe the MUD out of your eyes and lay off the koolaid.


----------



## kevina (Dec 21, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Nothing against most of the Dawg fans but after reading this post I have to respond. First off, for a Dawg fan, that cannot construct a sentence, to talk about IQ's is really over the top and quite comical. 2) What edge does UGA have over Bama? 3) We lost in our last Bowl appearance to a team that finished #2 in the nation and undefeated in a year that your Dawgs were preseason #1 and predicted to win it all. Oh, did I mention that your first loss was to the team that you seem to have the edge on? *Time to wipe the MUD out of your eyes and lay off the koolaid.*



I believe there may be more issues than just KoolAid


----------



## riprap (Dec 21, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Nothing against most of the Dawg fans but after reading this post I have to respond. First off, for a Dawg fan, that cannot construct a sentence, to talk about IQ's is really over the top and quite comical. 2) What edge does UGA have over Bama? 3) We lost in our last Bowl appearance to a team that finished #2 in the nation and undefeated in a year that your Dawgs were preseason #1 and predicted to win it all. Oh, did I mention that your first loss was to the team that you seem to have the edge on? Time to wipe the MUD out of your eyes and lay off the koolaid.



I love all these preseason #1 comments. You act like the school made that up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 21, 2009)

riprap said:


> I love all these preseason #1 comments. You act like the school made that up.



good point.  oklahoma and southern cal were preseason #3 and #4 and neither are currently ranked.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 21, 2009)

riprap said:


> I love all these preseason #1 comments. You act like the school made that up.



just a response to the dawg who was so quick to say that the dawgs have some sort of an edge on Bama because we lost our last bowl appearance. Just looking for an explanation on what constitutes an edge.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 21, 2009)

fairhope said:


> just a response to the dawg who was so quick to say that the dawgs have some sort of an edge on Bama because we lost our last bowl appearance. Just looking for an explanation on what constitutes an edge.



Recent records are usually a pretty good indicator of that


----------



## ACguy (Dec 21, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> But the one in question has said it every year for 30 years.....and most of their fans brag about their team for 9 months a year....especially about the one rival they dominate every year.  They love to hang their hat on that.  "At least we beat Tech."
> Don't talk about their "other" rival that has owned them for the past few years down in Jax...we don't talk about such things around here...
> 
> All I'm saying is to have some realistic expectations.  Just because your UGA don't think that every good DC with a pulse is dieing to come coach here and that it is the job to end all jobs.
> ...



UGA fans are as realistic as OSU fans. I give them 2 or 3 games before they are ready to fire another coach next year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Recent records are usually a pretty good indicator of that



well if that is the case I would have to say Bama has the edge since they are 25-2 in there last 27 games with a win against UGA is their last meeting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2009)

fairhope said:


> well if that is the case I would have to say Bama has the edge since they are 25-2 in there last 27 games with a win against UGA is their last meeting.


 
Well if nothing else, we may soon find out what Ol' Red's new screen name is.....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 21, 2009)

fairhope said:


> well if that is the case I would have to say Bama has the edge since they are 25-2 in there last 27 games with a win against UGA is their last meeting.



Talking about head to head there bud  Just stating what I think he was implying. Have a beer


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Talking about head to head there bud  Just stating what I think he was implying. Have a beer



I dont know why these Bama boys are getting so sensitive. Its Sabans D anyway.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 21, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> I dont know why these Bama boys are getting so sensitive. Its Sabans D anyway.



I don't know about being sensitive,...have you checked out the salaries for AD's and Coaches in the SEC?
If UGA hires KS for the rumored 1.2 million then, KS will be paid more money than the rest of your Coaching staff _combined _(Richt excluded)..._plus_, KS will be bringing a staff with him with commensurate salaries...double what those position coaches are making at UGA now, and will your remaining coaches stand pat? or will they seek and get raises of their own?
UGA looking to "invest" around 3 million for a "coaching staff" ...and not the Head coach?
...may be...desperate times beget desperate measures...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 21, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I don't know about being sensitive,...have you checked out the salaries for AD's and Coaches in the SEC?
> If UGA hires KS for the rumored 1.2 million then, KS will be paid more money than the rest of your Coaching staff _combined _(Richt excluded)..._plus_, KS will be bringing a staff with him with commensurate salaries...double what those position coaches are making at UGA now, and will your remaining coaches stand pat? or will they seek and get raises of their own?
> UGA looking to "invest" around 3 million for a "coaching staff" ...and not the Head coach?
> ...may be...desperate times beget desperate measures...




the word that we need to focus on is rumor.  that is all it is.  i can assure you that uga will not pay any dc $1.2 million, unless it's a 2 year deal and the $1.2 is for two years.  you might have noticed that the thread starter hasn't been back to post on this thread.  there is plenty of talk about who the dc is going to be and none of it is any more then talk.  someone might pinpoint the dc, but i would be willing to bet that they have no clue as to the salary.  if you recall, i also remember reading on here that wingnut was going to be our dc, for around $400,000 per season.  again, just talk.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 21, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> the word that we need to focus on is rumor.  that is all it is.  i can assure you that uga will not pay any dc $1.2 million, unless it's a 2 year deal and the $1.2 is for two years.  you might have noticed that the thread starter hasn't been back to post on this thread.  there is plenty of talk about who the dc is going to be and none of it is any more then talk.  someone might pinpoint the dc, but i would be willing to bet that they have no clue as to the salary.  if you recall, i also remember reading on here that wingnut was going to be our dc, for around $400,000 per season.  again, just talk.



I hear ya Rex,
UGA will land someone of high caliber...don't think it will be Smart simply because him heading to any other program as DC will only lengthen the timetable of becoming a HC,...no knock on UGA, just good ol common (career)sense.  
I was simply adding these facts for a few posters here to chew on


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Cane, Nole,...what's the difference? Richt ain't no dawg...
> Dooley was a tiger, Dye was a dawg,...so please, ol wise one,..'splain your logic with Smart???
> Stay out of the mud, it's cold out there, slows your reasoning...



Gettin' in the cold mud with ducks whizzin by keeps your reflexes and mind sharp.  Now I know that in Alabama, ya'll waller in the mud and yes, that slows your reasoning a lot.

Logic ... logic in a sports discussion ... do you often bring a pillow to a day hunt?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Nothing against most of the Dawg fans but after reading this post I have to respond. First off, for a Dawg fan, that cannot construct a sentence, to talk about IQ's is really over the top and quite comical. 2) What edge does UGA have over Bama? 3) We lost in our last Bowl appearance to a team that finished #2 in the nation and undefeated in a year that your Dawgs were preseason #1 and predicted to win it all. Oh, did I mention that your first loss was to the team that you seem to have the edge on? Time to wipe the MUD out of your eyes and lay off the koolaid.



My ... my ... get the mud out of your ears.  I can do English better than you ever thought about doing English.  However, when I am in a thread with bammer boys, I want to be understood, so I do idiot English.  Its sort of like pig latin and you jumped all over it.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm just thinking that maybe UGA already has their DC and isn't going to say who it is while all the bowls are being played. Maybe after the bowl games are all sorted out they will name their DC and let them hit the recruiting trail. Not saying I'm right but it sure is weird that a big SEC school isn't out there in the public eye seeking a DC. Who knows though. I just wish they make a wise decision.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> I dont know why these Bama boys are getting so sensitive. Its Sabans D anyway.



They are just about to cry over this.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Hunt Em Up said:


> I'm just thinking that maybe UGA already has their DC and isn't going to say who it is while all the bowls are being played. Maybe after the bowl games are all sorted out they will name their DC and let them hit the recruiting trail. Not saying I'm right but it sure is weird that a big SEC school isn't out there in the public eye seeking a DC. Who knows though. I just wish they make a wise decision.



there is a lot of speculation that this is indeed the case.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 21, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> They are just about to cry over this.



I know you and a few others would love to believe this but the truth of the matter is this...in the three years that Saban has been in charge of the TIDE, we've gone through 2 OC's and 2 DC's...and we keep improving.
Smart will leave BAMA...eventually, and BAMA will be just fine.
I just don't think that Smart leaves to become the DC at UGA...or anywhere else for that matter.
...now, go get your ducks in a row


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 21, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I know you and a few others would love to believe this but the truth of the matter is this...in the three years that Saban has been in charge of the TIDE, we've gone through 2 OC's and 2 DC's...and we keep improving.
> Smart will leave BAMA...eventually, and BAMA will be just fine.
> I just don't think that Smart leaves to become the DC at UGA...or anywhere else for that matter.
> ...now, go get your ducks in a row



i don't think smart will come to uga either and part of the reason i have been skeptical of ks as a dc, is for the reasons you posted above.  bama has had 2 dc's and their defense hasn't missed a beat.   which leads me to believe that saban is the guy when it comes to the defense.  i will think this until i see kirby have this success at another school.  don't get me wrong, i think ks has learned a lot under saban and could very well end up being a great dc.  saban wouldn't keep him around if he didn't see the benefit.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 21, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think smart will come to uga either and part of the reason i have been skeptical of ks as a dc, is for the reasons you posted above.  bama has had 2 dc's and their defense hasn't missed a beat.   which leads me to believe that saban is the guy when it comes to the defense.  i will think this until i see kirby have this success at another school.  don't get me wrong, i think ks has learned a lot under saban and could very well end up being a great dc.  saban wouldn't keep him around if he didn't see the benefit.



No doubt Saban thinks very highly of KS, he brought KS on at LSU, took him to Miami and finally BAMA.
_IF_ KS wants to be a HC, why not study under one of the very best?

Love him or Hate him, Saban, (like all successful HC) has a system that _works_ .
He knows the difference between being a HC and a C0-ordinator, and it is a significant difference, and you can bet Mr. Smart is taking notes...that is why I don't see KS leaving to be anything other than a HC.
Dawgs will do fine.

...on a side note, If BAMA wins the NC this season,...then BAMA will have at least one NC in each of the last 5 _decades  _....how many other Schools have achieved this?


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 22, 2009)

http://footballcoachscoop.com/Scoop.html

Found this on the Dawgpost....scroll down and look at the Georgia remarks???


----------



## Gutbucket (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I Guess this thread should be good for a few more pages. Very Interesting.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 22, 2009)

WickedKwik said:


> http://footballcoachscoop.com/Scoop.html
> 
> Found this on the Dawgpost....scroll down and look at the Georgia remarks???



remember the source....it's footballscoop.  i'm not saying they aren't right, but they print a lot of stuff that is seen, or written on message boards, which as we know, more often then not, is not accurate.


----------



## kevina (Dec 22, 2009)

Why all the commotion?

While some are worrying about finding a coach that wants to come to their program, all I am worrying myself with is Bama winning the NC

How Bout That Alabama


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> Why all the commotion?
> 
> While some are worrying about finding a coach that wants to come to their program, all I am worrying myself with is Bama winning the NC
> 
> How Bout That Alabama



i hope you guys win too.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 22, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> My ... my ... get the mud out of your ears.  I can do English better than you ever thought about doing English.  However, when I am in a thread with bammer boys, I want to be understood, so I do idiot English.  Its sort of like pig latin and you jumped all over it.



Predictable.....Dawg down, enjoy the edge that you think UGA has. The only edge that I saw that you all had during the season was the fans being on edge about your OC and DC.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 22, 2009)

Being a UGA alum and fan this is said begrudgingly BUT Saban has and is a GREAT defensive mind and Smart has been with him long enough to have that knowledge instilled in him and that's why he is covetted by UGA. We won't have a problem scoring next year BUT we must have someone who knows how to stop people. The ONLY way I see Bama keeping him is by offering him the HC position when Saban leaves.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 22, 2009)

I can see KS leaving for GA to accept a DC position if it was going to pay him more money.  He has definitely been learning from one of the very best defensive minds!

If he decides to leave for GA, then I wish him and the Dawgs well.  I'm sure we'll be able to find a suitable replacement.  

ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 22, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I can see KS leaving for GA to accept a DC position if it was going to pay him more money.  He has definitely been learning from one of the very best defensive minds!
> 
> If he decides to leave for GA, then I wish him and the Dawgs well.  I'm sure we'll be able to find a suitable replacement.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!!



x2. I posted the same in another thread


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2009)

I really wish we would just name the new DC.  It's spun out far longer than it needed to already.  As far as Smart goes, the rumors are interesting but I'll believe it when I see it.  I'd love to have him but I just have my doubts.

It is funny how sensitive some of the Bammers are about this subject.  They laugh just a little too loud where this is concerned.  Some of them try so hard to show how much they aren't worried about it that I get the feeling they are trying to convince themselves more than us.

Ripper I defer to you on desperate times and desperate heaving of money.  You should know.  Yall did just that not so long ago.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 22, 2009)

when you think about it, it does kinda make sense that UGA would be keeping it under a tight lid since Smart's team has the BIG game coming up.  Maybe Kirby said he'd come but one of his terms was that it couldnt be announced til after the BCSCG so as not to be a distraction to his current players.

Its conjecture, but its plausible.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> when you think about it, it does kinda make sense that UGA would be keeping it under a tight lid since Smart's team has the BIG game coming up.  Maybe Kirby said he'd come but one of his terms was that it couldnt be announced til after the BCSCG so as not to be a distraction to his current players.
> 
> Its conjecture, but its plausible.



it is plausible for sure.  i think we have someone in place, at least i believe so.  i think we have come to terms with someone, but don't want to distract them from their current obligation.  this could mean smart, or someone else, but i think cmr has a good idea of who the new dc will be.  as much as it had been driving me crazy not knowing, we are in the dead period right now, so from a recruiting standpoint, it isn't a big deal.  as long as we have the guy in place shortly after the bowls, we will be fine.  i saw where cmr said he had been holding off on his in home visits, so that when we get our guy, the coaches can visit the kids who have given a verbal and the one's who we are still after.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think smart will come to uga either and part of the reason i have been skeptical of ks as a dc, is for the reasons you posted above.  bama has had 2 dc's and their defense hasn't missed a beat.   which leads me to believe that saban is the guy when it comes to the defense.  i will think this until i see kirby have this success at another school.  don't get me wrong, i think ks has learned a lot under saban and could very well end up being a great dc.  saban wouldn't keep him around if he didn't see the benefit.



I love Saban.. Wish he was our coach..  No non sense, my way or the highway mentality.  And Saban has always had his name brand on his defense, going back to LSU.  But remember, Bama was 6-6 two years ago with the Saban brand.  (I know it was his first year). My point is,  it may take time for KS or whoever takes the DC to produce results.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2009)

FootLongDawg said:


> I love Saban.. Wish he was our coach..  No non sense, my way or the highway mentality.  And Saban has always had his name brand on his defense, going back to LSU.  But remember, Bama was 6-6 two years ago with the Saban brand.  (I know it was his first year). My point is,  it may take time for KS or whoever takes the DC to produce results.



You're exactly right.  Even if we were to get Smart, even if we had gotten Foster, I think it's important for us to temper our enthusiasm with some patience.  It's going to take time for whoever the new guy, no matter who he is, to get things the way he wants them.  

You don't just erase what a former coach put into place in a few months or even a season, good or bad.  That is why begging the Martinez apologists pardon, the D was still pretty solid in '05 when he took over.  They were just months removed from what VanGorder had instilled.

You can rest assured that it will take the new DC some time and the Dawg haters will be out in force telling us what an awful hire it was and how stupid we all are.  Patience will be the watch word.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> when you think about it, it does kinda make sense that UGA would be keeping it under a tight lid since Smart's team has the BIG game coming up.  Maybe Kirby said he'd come but one of his terms was that it couldnt be announced til after the BCSCG so as not to be a distraction to his current players.
> 
> Its conjecture, but its plausible.



I think your post is right on. As I said in a previous post, the longer this drags out the more you have to think that it is Smart. If this does happen after the NCG I give many props to Smart for handling it this way as to not distract from his current commitment. Stand up guy doing a stand up thing.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> when you think about it, it does kinda make sense that UGA would be keeping it under a tight lid since Smart's team has the BIG game coming up.  Maybe Kirby said he'd come but one of his terms was that it couldnt be announced til after the BCSCG so as not to be a distraction to his current players.
> 
> Its conjecture, but its plausible.





fairhope said:


> I think your post is right on. As I said in a previous post, the longer this drags out the more you have to think that it is Smart. If this does happen after the NCG I give many props to Smart for handling it this way as to not distract from his current commitment. Stand up guy doing a stand up thing.



I think you are both right on. CMR has said it will be no later than Jan 8th when it is announced. Could just be coincidence, but Smart's season will be over on the 7th...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 22, 2009)

I will be pulling for all 10 SEC teams in bowl games this year.  Dang, that's all but 2 teams (in the SEC); gotta be some kind of record.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I think your post is right on. As I said in a previous post, the longer this drags out the more you have to think that it is Smart. If this does happen after the NCG I give many props to Smart for handling it this way as to not distract from his current commitment. Stand up guy doing a stand up thing.



I know Kirby and he is that kind of guy.  If he wasn't, we would not want him.   By saying I know Kirby, I am not in any implying that I have any inside information on this deal, because I don't.

Now, all you bammer boys get your panties out of a wad and go pull your boys through for a NC win!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...Ripper I defer to you on desperate times and desperate heaving of money.  You should know.  Yall did just that not so long ago.




My point exactly


----------



## GaTomkat (Dec 22, 2009)

Well a big fat pay increase and an opportunity to move back home is a lot to consider for a young man and his wife. Imo it would be a great move for KS, he could get out of Sabans shadow and PROVE he can turn a defense around. Then he WILL snag a good head coaching job soon after. It wouldn't hurt to learn from a great offensive mind in Richt also before becoming a HC.
He needs to pack it up and head east, and make a difference at his Alma Mater. He knows Bulldog Nation wants him. And I'm sure the grandparents to his kids wouldn't mind having them close by. He has perhaps his last opportunity wear the ol "G" shirt in public for a long, long time. Saban and the Alabama faithful may be putting a guilt trip on him, but I know in his heart he yearns to show his Dawg pride once again.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 22, 2009)

FootLongDawg said:


> I love Saban.. Wish he was our coach..  No non sense, my way or the highway mentality.  And Saban has always had his name brand on his defense, going back to LSU.  But remember, Bama was 6-6 two years ago with the Saban brand.  (I know it was his first year). My point is,  it may take time for KS or whoever takes the DC to produce results.



BAMA had precious little talent(comparatively speaking) due to years of limited scholarships,...UGA is nowhere near that situation.
Smart or whoever UGA signs on should have better results and quicker than did Saban in his first season.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 22, 2009)

Fairhope, I agree. Think about it, what other coach WOULDN'T be here by now?? The only bowl that matters is the NCG.Ripper III, I hope you are right about our talent after hearing all year that we didn't have any.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It is funny how sensitive some of the Bammers are about this subject. They laugh just a little too loud where this is concerned. Some of them try so hard to show how much they aren't worried about it that I get the feeling they are trying to convince themselves more than us.


 
When we lost Steele to Clemson a year ago, what really changed?  I'll tell you, nothing!  I like Smart and think that he is a great coach and I would love for him to stick around for a while, but I sincerely don't think that it will change much should he leave for Athens.  It will surely change things in Athens. 

To tell you how I really feel, I believe that Saban could hire Martinez and Bama wouldn't miss a beat.  Saban is the brains behind the defense and that is why I believe that Smart will make a real difference in Athens.  He has worked under one of the greatest defensive minds ever!  

My confidence is ultimately in Saban!  I believe he is more than capable of finding a suitable replacement for Smart should he decide to leave.

ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> When we lost Steele to Clemson a year ago, what really changed?  I'll tell you, nothing!  I like Smart and think that he is a great coach and I would love for him to stick around for a while, but I sincerely don't think that it will change much should he leave for Athens.  It will surely change things in Athens.
> 
> To tell you how I really feel, I believe that Saban could hire Martinez and Bama wouldn't miss a beat.  Saban is the brains behind the defense and that is why I believe that Smart will make a real difference in Athens.  He has worked under one of the greatest defensive minds ever!
> 
> ...



OK great.  So there's no need for yall to shout us down on the Smart to Athens stuff.  Since yall won't miss a beat if it happens, who cares? 

Nick Saban is indeed one of the best defensive minded coaches in the game (I get tired of having to take ten seconds out of every thread to concede that).  But don't think for a second that if he hired WM things would just keep rolling.  Not if he let him have any kind of authority at all.  Now Saban could turn somebody like him into a good coach if he was of a mind to do so.  But Saban doesn't exactly radiate patience so I doubt that would happen.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> OK great. So there's no need for yall to shout us down on the Samrt to Athens stuff. Since yall won't miss a beat if it happens, who cares?
> 
> Nick Saban is indeed one of the best defensive minded coaches in the game (I get tired of having to take ten seconds out of every thread to concede that). But don't think for a second that if he hired WM things would just keep rolling. Not if he let him have any kind of authority at all. Now Saban could turn somebody like him into a good coach if he was of a mind to do so. But Saban doesn't exactly radiate patience so I doubt that would happen.


 
From this day on, let it be known that SGD concedes that "Nick Saban is indeed one of the best defensive minded coaches in the game."

There ya go!  You never have to say it again.  It is now a matter of public record.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> From this day on, let it be known that SGD concedes that "Nick Saban is indeed one of the best defensive minded coaches in the game."
> 
> There ya go!  You never have to say it again.  It is now a matter of public record.



In all seriousness, I appreciate that.  But won't be enough for some here.  They think it is required any and every post in which Saban's name appears.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> But don't think for a second that if he hired WM things would just keep rolling.  Not if he let him have any kind of authority at all.



Saban doesn't even let the press ask questions he doesn't like and they don't even work for him. I wouldn't expect any longer leash on his coaches.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 23, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I will be pulling for all 10 SEC teams in bowl games this year.  Dang, that's all but 2 teams (in the SEC); gotta be some kind of record.



ACC had 10 last year.

But it is a record for the SEC.


----------



## Horns (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone believe Footballcoachscoop.com referencing Smart as leaning to come to Georgia?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

Horns said:


> Anyone believe Footballcoachscoop.com referencing Smart as leaning to come to Georgia?



not saying that he isn't, but i don't think that source is credible.


----------



## Horns (Dec 24, 2009)

It also said that Wee Willie interviewed at Fla.


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 24, 2009)

Horns said:


> It also said that Wee Willie interviewed at Fla.



he did.......


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Dec 25, 2009)

I love how all of a sudden you Bama Nuts think you are the top of the SEC forever!!!  Do we have to go back and remind you how sad your program was just a couple years ago!! 

It's Great for the SEC that Bama is doing well again but to think that UGA is a lesser program get real!!!  The wheel keeps turning and UGA will spank your tails for ya real soon!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 25, 2009)

jeremyoo7 said:


> I love how all of a sudden you Bama Nuts think you are the top of the SEC forever!!!  Do we have to go back and remind you how sad your program was just a couple years ago!!
> 
> It's Great for the SEC that Bama is doing well again but to think that UGA is a lesser program get real!!!  The wheel keeps turning and UGA will spank your tails for ya real soon!!



I know right?  When they sucked all that time they still thought they were God's gift to college football.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 25, 2009)

jeremyoo7 said:


> I love how all of a sudden you Bama Nuts think you are the top of the SEC forever!!! Do we have to go back and remind you how sad your program was just a couple years ago!!
> 
> It's Great for the SEC that Bama is doing well again but to think that UGA is a lesser program get real!!! The wheel keeps turning and UGA will spank your tails for ya real soon!!


 
What rock did you crawl out from under?  Some advice, crawl back! 

No, seriously what's with all the hatin'?  Nobody said we will be on top forever, but we are definitely on the top of the SEC right now and that is all that matters is RIGHT NOW!!!! 

RTR!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 25, 2009)

Here we go, if you disagree with FairWeather Dawg or  now Jeremyboohoo we are all reminded how we forgot all the losing seasons and being on probation, that is their only defense to what a crappy season they had and that their coach of 9 or 10 years will never ever win a NC. Nobody forgets the bad years, but we will celebrate the good ones, cannot help it CMR was pre season # 1 and gonna win it all two years ago and choked and took his players down with him! Uga Fans are just haters and try to throw it off on other teams! Lead Hater is Fair Weather Dawg! Merry Christmas! RTR!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right?  When they sucked all that time they still thought they were God's gift to college football.



You just fully described yourself to the sports forum! You think you are God`s gift to College football and it shows! Typical Uga Fan!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> You just fully described yourself to the sports forum! You think you are God`s gift to College football and it shows! Typical Uga Fan!



That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.

There is nothing typical about you short bus.  That kind of ignorance is truly unique.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.
> 
> There is nothing typical about you short bus.  That kind of ignorance is truly unique.



Typical response from a Fairweather fan, it is stupid unless you posted it, you are the funniest non fan on here. You are just a typical jealous so called Ga fan that knows CMR will never get over the hump, he is a push over and does not discipline his team! The Truth hurts Mr God To College Football Forum! Same old stuff from you, everybody is stupid, ignorant or that is the dumbest thing ever posted if we pick on your poor little self or your losing Dawgs! Oh I forgot, you will be calling your buddies in for a gang attack because you have been disagreed with, so hurry up and attack like a pack of crowes! One more thing, Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Typical response from a Fairweather fan, it is stupid unless you posted it, you are the funniest non fan on here. You are just a typical jealous so called Ga fan that knows CMR will never get over the hump, he is a push over and does not discipline his team! The Truth hurts Mr God To College Football Forum! Same old stuff from you, everybody is stupid, ignorant or that is the dumbest thing ever posted if we pick on your poor little self or your losing Dawgs!



Stop licking the windows and keep your helmet on.  Who is "we?"  You act like you have a bunch of support for these dim witted rants of yours.  And I didn't say that everybody was ignorant or that they post stupid things.  Just you.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 25, 2009)

My bad I did put we, should have put I but the Truth Hurts Don`t It! UGA will never win it all with CMR at UGA, And when Kirby Gets there, they still will not win it until CMR is gone!  You know it but are in denial!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> My bad I did put we, should have put I but the Truth Hurts Don`t It! UGA will never win it all with CMR at UGA, And when Kirby Gets there, they still will not win it until CMR is gone!  You know it but are in denial!



Ok little dude whatever you say.  In the spirit of Christmas I'm gonna cease and desist for now.  Hope you and your family have a good one.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok little dude whatever you say.  In the spirit of Christmas I'm gonna cease and desist for now.  Hope you and your family have a good one.



You too, Merry Christmas and Have a good day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right? When they sucked all that time they still thought they were God's gift to college football.


  You know it baby...

Roll Tide Roll.

Actually, I wish no school the political hawgwash that Bama went through for nearly a decade, however I do know for a fact that what goes around comes around, and it appears that Kiffen will pay the price for the Fulmer debaucle and antics of the 90's, and one thing is for sure, when a pendulum swings high in one direction, get out of the way, because it will be back. Newton's third law of motion..


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Dec 26, 2009)

Todd Coleman said:


> It's a done deal. 1.2 mil a year. Very good source confirmed.



I heard he was bring in the guys from FSU. mickey, chuck. for  7.2 mil.


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 27, 2009)

Coach	        School	    Record	      Win pct.
Urban Meyer	Florida	     95-18	              .841
Pete Carroll	USC	             96-19	              .835
Bob Stoops	Oklahoma   116-29	      .800
Mark Richt	Georgia	     89-27	              .767
Gary Patterson TCU	     85-27	              .759

Any questions about CMR... He looks to be in some pretty elite company.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2009)

texwilliams said:


> Coach	        School	    Record	      Win pct.
> Urban Meyer	Florida	     95-18	              .841
> Pete Carroll	USC	             96-19	              .835
> Bob Stoops	Oklahoma   116-29	      .800
> ...



It doesn't count because he doesn't speak in the third person, retire and unretire, or use phrases like "the process."


----------



## kevina (Dec 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It doesn't count because he doesn't speak in the third person, retire and unretire, or use phrases like "the process."



I do not know about the first part of your post, but you nailed it when you said he does'nt use "The Process". CMR was spotted at Barnes & Nobel buying Saban's book. UGA future is looking brighter already

RTR!!!


----------

